# My Cola...



## Cola'sMom (Apr 26, 2010)

We have had "him" for a month now hatch date 2-13, almost valentine's day! My first tiel and I and my hubby are hooked!  They ARE like potato chips. I was so annoyed today though, I am the one who feeds, waters, plays with him and today hubby let him out and Cola came out and sat on the door and was talking to him in a sweet little voice, cocking his head, sticking his chest out. He never talks like that to me.  His name is bc he is like the color of coal (I know, how original) and because at that point in pregnancy I had a craving for coca-cola! Plus I figured it is a unisex name.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's adorable! I love that last photo.  

Don't be too offended, give him lots of treats, spoil him and he'll be doing the same to you as he does to your hubby soon enough.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

What a sweet birdie haha . Don't worry about the chirping to your husband, my 'tiel used to do that to my mum and do a mini-dance haha, I did get a little jealous 'cause she never did that for me, but it ended up just being a phase .


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you sure Cola is a he? I have read that sometimes a bird will bond better with the opposite sex, although I can t say from my own experience I have found this, I have two girls and they both love me, one don’t like hubby much, lol.

The other thing could be that a man hand reared your bird so could be begging for food, but they say a bird will bond strongly with their carer, so I wouldn’t worry to much.

Jenny


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Cola sounds like a happy bird! I like the pictures of him on her head!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The boys seem to like me better than my hubby but the girls don't care, they like us the same so it just depends but don't worry about it, if your the one that plays with "him" he will prolly grow out of this phase and be giving you love soon. Your care doesn't go unnoticed I promise...


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

The last picture is exceptionally cute. Love it!! What a gorgeous 'tiel.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Cola is beautiful!  I love the name.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

He's beautiful! And I love his name.  What a cute picture of him on your daughter's head. 

Yes, they are addictive little things. I would have more if I could afford it (my recent vet bills have been astronomical :huh and had time for them all.


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Cola is adorable . . . That last picture is awesome ...hahaha I presume that's you and your daughter. Cute picture ! I have a similar picture with my son and me and Dude...lol


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

Whats funny is neither one of my tiels like my fiance. Bennie hisses at him and screams. I think thats because he's not home much. He's only here 3 days out of a month he works on the road. Oh well I get a very bonded bird and hes protective over me so I'm happy


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful little whiteface cockatiel! From the way you described Cola's behavior towards your husband, he sounds like a male. You will know for sure once he molts because his face will turn solid white. If he turns out to be a female, then the feathers will remain the same as they are now. Also males will strut around with their chests out like you said, and will hold their wings slightly away from their bodies while most of the time singing/vocalizing. If you look at the wings from the back, they will be in the shape of a heart.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Too super cute,


----------

